# Weaned too early



## mgray767 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Weaned too early......HELP!!!*

So as many of you know we just got Luna a week ago today.....she is doing well but I am concerned. She hatched on Feb. 4th and that put her at 6 weeks then and 7 weeks now. She is eating but seems to be not putting on weight or keeping it on...we are going to get some formula for her to see if she will take any. I have hand raised budgies in the past but still am nervous about this situation.....I just want to make sure that she is ok. She is eating seed and millett, but doesn't seem to be enough. (She had also had some scrambled eggs) The breeder said she was ready to go.....Should I be concerned about this and what else can I give her so she puts on some weight?

I am so worried right now!!!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mgray767 (Jun 6, 2014)

Just a quick update.....my mom ran to the petstore to get some baby food!! We made some when she for home and did manage to get her to eat a fair bit of it.....so it looks like we have some hand feeding to do for a while.....she is now on her perch cracking away and standing on one foot......I just love her to bits already!!!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That is _very_ concerning for a breeder to be selling babies at 6 weeks old and lying about them being ready. Force-weaning is so wrong. Do you have a gram scale? What is her current weight? Sounds like you will have to hand-feed her until she is ready to start eating on her own.  Good luck!


----------



## Bird Mom (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is Luna's pic after eating. She ate a lot after figuring out what it was...and got a little messy too...love her!!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Cockatiel chicks generally week at 8-10 weeks so this is too early. Your going to want to feed him or her 11-15 cc's at 7:00pm everyday until weening. I'm glad the chick is accepting formula. Chicks don't usually like being restrained for feeding at this age. They prefer being fed with a spoon or with you holding the syringe but not restraining the chick. 

Sprinkle seeds and pellets and millet on the cage floor. Chicks eat so much better with foraging style eating.


----------



## mgray767 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks so much for the replies!! I am so happy that we were the ones who got this little one....atleast I have had some experience with hand feeding budgies!!! Just was concerned because I haven't done anything like that with a cockatiel. I don't have a gram scale, but I know she had lost some weight. Her brother and sister are still at the bbreeders, she thought she had them sold but they did not take them, plus she is the youngest of the clutch. While feeding her though I was able to cuddle her and pet her, something that hadn't really been done before....I'll keep you updated on our progress.


----------



## Bird Mom (Jun 5, 2014)

Just so you guys know...I am mgray767's mom. Quite attached to the little one already!!


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

no wonder she lost weight, she basically fledged not long ago plus all the changes in environment. The breeder you dealt with is irresponsible! 
I can suggest that you get her High energy breeder food (Roudybush) crumbles or maybe even nibbles. It is suggested for parents feeding chicks but then chicks are weaned into this pellets for another 1 to 3 months. OF course seeds and millets are fine too. 
There is an american company called "Morning bird", google the website and give them a call if you want.. They have some great products (for example Miracle food that is highly nutritional) but they would suggest better than I could. 
if she eats formula, she should be fine.


----------



## mgray767 (Jun 6, 2014)

Fed her more this morning....and she took to it even better!! She even started making the baby sounds.....glad this is working!!


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

other siblings may not be so lucky. Is there a way to contact the breeder with the forum opinion? does he have a facebook page maybe? If he posts on Craigslist, give us link please.


----------



## mgray767 (Jun 6, 2014)

We have contacted the breeder to let her know about the situation......she does not advertise on craigslist and it is actually a family friend that used to work with my dad. 

Anyway, during our afternoon feeding she allowed me to snuggle with her and I was able to get some decent pictures...excuse the messiness, she is a messy eater.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous photos! She's such a sweetheart. So happy for you that feeding is going well. :thumbu:


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad things are going so well! And she looks soooo cute


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

She is adorable ! And so are the pictures ! I am also glad she is eating. Hope her siblings get a loving forever home just like Luna s All the best X x Teresa


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow, 6 weeks is a crazy age to be sending babies to new homes! I'm so glad she has you guys to get her healthy again. I really hope the other babies go to people who will recognize it too. 

She is gorgeous!


----------



## amjokai (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a friend who bought a 6 week old cockatiel from a pet store.... I was so angry.... She could've been waiting on one from me but got impatient... I'm convinced the bird still needed to be on formula but they didn't want to bother... luckily it eats, but not very well....


----------

